# ''Roman Nose'' Buck



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

There are a lot of different skill levels here on 2cool when it comes to whitetail deer. Actually, one of the greatest things about the site is that a member can get the opionion of hunters with more experience. It can, at times, be difficult to know the difference between those who think they know it all and those who are really seasoned. I also think with some time spent on the board a member can tell the difference. That being said, in this era of strict deer management, aging bucks is becoming more and more important. Myself, I went for years not knowing what a "Roman Nose'' buck was so I thought I would post a pic of a buck that in my opinion has a good example of one. The reason we look for a roman nose is because it is usually a sign of maturity. I'm not saying that every mature buck has one but it is just one more thing you can look for. Simply put, it is a thicking of the bridge of the nose that generally give the nose a shorter/stockier appereance. Hopes this helps someone..Walker

Disclaimer: I'm no expert..


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

That one's a little extreme though, a deformity actually. My $.02


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

To me it looks like that deer suffered some kind of trauma that caused his nose to appear that way. 
Disclaimer: Me neither!


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Did Jimmy Durante ever hunt your ranch?


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*Another View*

For the conspiracy therorist..


----------



## 02txceta (Jul 29, 2008)

That is a nice mature animal. he's at least 4 from the looks


----------



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

Here's another example, though it's not as pronounced. This is a 7.5 year old buck. and a 9 year old shooter...


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Here's another:


----------



## stxwaterfowler (Apr 30, 2006)

MAKE'S SENSE...... ALL THOSE DEER LOOK ALOT THICKER AND MATURE THAN WHAT WE HAVE BODY WISE. WHY DO YOU THINK THAT IS?


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

There is a twig in front of his nose making the photo look like that...


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Walker, I have never seen a roman with a nose like that. It looks like a bird beak. Strange looking.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

Here is a deer that I mounted for a customer still drying. It was an old buck from Mexico and I built up the Roman nose for him. Not too much, but just right.










Ty


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

ALL shooters in my book


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Here are some oldies


----------



## brasos (Jan 7, 2006)

Rack Ranch said:


> There are a lot of different skill levels here on 2cool when it comes to whitetail deer. Actually, one of the greatest things about the site is that a member can get the opionion of hunters with more experience. It can, at times, be difficult to know the difference between those who think they know it all and those who are really seasoned. I also think with some time spent on the board a member can tell the difference. That being said, in this era of strict deer management, aging bucks is becoming more and more important. Myself, I went for years not knowing what a "Roman Nose'' buck was so I thought I would post a pic of a buck that in my opinion has a good example of one. The reason we look for a roman nose is because it is usually a sign of maturity. I'm not saying that every mature buck has one but it is just one more thing you can look for. Simply put, it is a thicking of the bridge of the nose that generally give the nose a shorter/stockier appereance. Hopes this helps someone..Walker
> 
> Disclaimer: I'm no expert..


That thing looks like he went head to head with a beehive


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

If I can re-size this properly here is a buck I harvested in Nov. 2006 that had a pronounced Roman Nose.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

No deformities guys, I would age Rack Ranch's buck at 9.5 +. We have have several on the ranch I hunt.


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

*Here's my Roman el brute...*

Wish we weren't tagged out for bucks, he just showed up over Thanksgiving weekend....


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

artofficial said:


> There is a twig in front of his nose making the photo look like that...


 He is big, old , has a roman nose and yes there is a twig in front of his nose.


----------



## Blown2run (Jun 22, 2006)

Here's one killed on our lease about 4 years ago. Definately a "Roman Nose".


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Walker,

Good info. Unfortunately, that is not a whitetail. That is a Toucan.



:slimer:


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Follow me nose..it always knows..LOL


TXPalerider said:


> Walker,
> 
> Good info. Unfortunately, that is not a whitetail. That is a Toucan.
> 
> :slimer:


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

In La Pryor, I believe it is a genetic trait held by some, but not all the whitetail. We have some older animals (7+ yrs) with the nose and some without. Also, we have strain of animal that is far superior in size. Kind of like having a 5ft 8 guy and a 6ft 4 guy. They are that different in body size. (And yes I am talking about animals of the same age)


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

idletime said:


> In La Pryor, I believe it is a genetic trait held by some, but not all the whitetail. We have some older animals (7+ yrs) with the nose and some without. Also, we have strain of animal that is far superior in size. Kind of like having a 5ft 8 guy and a 6ft 4 guy. They are that different in body size. (And yes I am talking about animals of the same age)


We had the same situation in Mcfaddin. Some mature bucks (same age) would be shorter and weigh 150-165 lbs and others would be taller and weigh 180-200 lbs.

Being right on the edge of "South Texas, "It was always my belief that the smaller deer were the Coastal Plains type and the larger deer were the South Texas type.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I let a deer walk this morning that had the most classic roman nose I have ever seen and would have easily busted 160 but I couldn't put the deer past 4 1/2, possibly 3 1/2. Could be he's realy old and on the way down but I hate to take the chance on a deer like this....


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

It starts to get more difficult to age deer this time of year...do bucks on your place usually bust 160'' at 3 1/2???


Brete said:


> I let a deer walk this morning that had the most classic roman nose I have ever seen and would have easily busted 160 but I couldn't put the deer past 4 1/2, possibly 3 1/2. Could be he's realy old and on the way down but I hate to take the chance on a deer like this....


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Rack Ranch said:


> It starts to get more difficult to age deer this time of year...do bucks on your place usually bust 160'' at 3 1/2???


and if they do... y'all got a spot next year for me???


----------



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

Brete said:


> I let a deer walk this morning that had the most classic roman nose I have ever seen and would have easily busted 160 but I couldn't put the deer past 4 1/2, possibly 3 1/2. Could be he's realy old and on the way down but I hate to take the chance on a deer like this....


If he's run himself down, he may very well be a mature deer. I like your patience and always think it's good to air on the side of caution.


----------



## LDL (Jun 10, 2006)

Sinus Problem's ?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Looks like ole Walkers deer ran into a wall or something. Regarding noses, I have noticed our young deer show short roman type noses. Seems to me as the deer get older they began to show what I call the "horsehead" look. Long face and nose with those big ole mule deer type ears. Any thoughts ?

Charlie


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> . Seems to me as the deer get older they began to show what I call the "horsehead" look. Long face and nose with those big ole mule deer type ears. Any thoughts ?
> 
> Charlie


Agree with ya. In fact I believe that is one way to tell the age on a doe. Look for the old "horseheaded" does and you'll be good to go.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah we'll have a spot, but it ain't cheap!....Rack, your right, 3 1/2 160" is pushin it but this deer other than his head really looks young.......This ranch does have some nice deer with a 200" plus couple years ago.....


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

Bucksnort said:


> Agree with ya. In fact I believe that is one way to tell the age on a doe. Look for the old "horseheaded" does and you'll be good to go.


In south Texas you will have the big bodied Grey deer with longer noses or the stockier deer with the red forehead and brown tail instead of grey.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

CHARLIE said:


> Looks like ole Walkers deer ran into a wall or something. Regarding noses, I have noticed our young deer show short roman type noses. Seems to me as the deer get older they began to show what I call the "horsehead" look. Long face and nose with those big ole mule deer type ears. Any thoughts ?
> 
> Charlie


 Charlie, in some parts of the country , it`s called the Jerry Seinfeld look.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Hmm!*

Are there any goats on the ranch! LOL


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Gater

Now thats just plain funny I dont care who you are 

Charlie


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Talked with my taxidermist this evening and he thinks and is probably true there are different strains or species of whitetail in our area. Some with long noses, some short, some different color, both tail and head and aslo sizes. I bet he is close to being rite on.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Charlie*

From looking at my picture I'm thinking that deer in the first post may be a Whitetail Goat! Gater


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

artofficial said:


> There is a twig in front of his nose making the photo look like that...


I agree.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Where are you at Charlie.....He sounds like he's right. The deer I was talkin about is a lot grayer than most of the other. I have quite a bit of video on this buck and it's very noticeable....This ranch is in Maverick County


CHARLIE said:


> Talked with my taxidermist this evening and he thinks and is probably true there are different strains or species of whitetail in our area. Some with long noses, some short, some different color, both tail and head and aslo sizes. I bet he is close to being rite on.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Brete

We are in Mcmullen County and for shure they are different than deer in Maverick Co. Some have the "red" hair on top of head and others grey. Some have different colored tails and some just plain get bigger than others. The deer I killed the other day had a totally black face except around his eyes. He looked so young but I have watched him for 3 years easily identifiable by the black mask he wore. Knowing he was at least 5. Just looking at his body I would have called him 3 or at most 4

Charlie


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Roman nose*

Dimmit Co., 51/2 by the teeth. It seems that some bucks get the roman nose, some do not. We have killed some very old bucks that do not have them, but I have only seen Roman noses on mature bucks.
My .02

I think they look cool.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Since the conversation of different body types has come up I wanted to add that the buck I posted lived on the coast. The pic was taken about few miles from the bay and the what I call ''costal bucks'' are smaller bodied deer and a 150lb buck is a big one in most cases. although, there are some of ''the mix'' there, they are smaller for the most part which by the way make their antlers look bigger...Walker


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Got back to the ranch today and just found out the buck I was talkin about is on the Do Not Shoot list and was aged at 4 1/2.....Didn't know anyone else had seen him....good thing I didn't shoot. We did have a 169 6/8 hit the ground Sunday.....


----------

